# Stone + Epoxy inlay on a cracked fork process. (A LOT of Pictures)



## Jeremy Chan (Aug 31, 2013)

Back in 2014, I decided to inlay a cracked fork with some blue chrysocolla. Two years later I decided to try it again, this time with a lighter piece of wood.

This is the process of its creation.

It all began from a branch cut from an overgrown hedge in my backyard a couple of years ago. Left it in the sun and rain until it became moldy.









Cleaned it up with a knife and sandpaper. As I intended to have cracks in this, the fork was microwaved uncovered in 30 second bursts multiple times to dry it out more. The process widened the existing cracks and created more cracks.









Pulverized the blue stone, mixed with epoxy in a plastic bag ready to be piped into cracks.









Pieces of stone were wedged into the larger cracks and the rest of it was filled with epoxy.









After being left to cure and cleaned up, it was time to begin shaping it. Marked sections were filed down with rasps and sandpaper.















I spilled some epoxy hardener on the fork by accident and after a day in the sun it created interesting blotches of coloration. (Before it was all white)









The back did not get a splash of hardener.









Next step was to soak it in boiled linseed oil, this was done by placing the fork in a plastic bag with some boiled linseed oil and left in the sun until evening the next day. Surprisingly this brought out very interesting patterns and colors, I was not expecting this.

Finally, after wiping off the excess oil and coating and buffing with beeswax, this is the end result. Enjoy!


----------



## wad (Jan 2, 2015)

It's very cool, thanks for the share


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

That came out with surprisingly pretty grain. I love the blue stone contrast. Gorgeous


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

What a beauty! You back it in life 

Great work


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

Very interesting and instructive, with great results too!

jazz


----------



## d3moncow (Aug 29, 2014)

Beautiful! The grain and colors turned out very nicely. Nice job with the inlay, too.


----------



## slingshotnew (Oct 29, 2014)

Very very nice. Congratulations!!!


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

I like the almond shaped fork tips.thats awesome dude


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Lapidary art with slingshot wood... it came out really cool... what an invention!!! The contrast makes it and a little wood grain is icing on the cake.


----------

